# Used XD9 Subcompact vs New Taurus 24/7



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

Which would be a better gun, a used XD9 subcompact or a new Taurus 24/7 9mm? (I have the opportunity to pick up a used xd 9 subcompact for $400.) Is one gun a better gun than the other?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Xtreme Duty for sure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Another vote for the XD.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

+1 on the XD.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whats a Taurus? =)


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

kdflyer said:


> Which would be a better gun, a used XD9 subcompact or a new Taurus 24/7 9mm? (I have the opportunity to pick up a used xd 9 subcompact for $400.) Is one gun a better gun than the other?


Two friends of mine have experienced handgun BREAKAGE with newly purchased Tauruses within two months of the purchase (one 24/7 and one CIA model snubnose 357mag). I feel so bad thinking about the loss they took when trading them in for new guns.

Springfield XD by a looooooongshot.


----------



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your opinions and advice. I feel better making this decision because of your input. Thanks again


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll throw a curveball here. I've owned both guns. I got rid of my XD 9SC after carrying it for a year. I just got a bit tired of the blockyness and width of the gun. IMO there are better choices for CC. Also, the center piece of the trigger assembly protrudes much further than on a Glock. This caused my fingertip to be pretty raw during long range sessions. I now carry a Kimber CDP II and view it as the perfect CC gun. As for the 24/7, I still have mine and really like it. A ton of safety features and a great single action trigger with DA second strike capability. The Ribber grip is the best base grip I've felt on any poly gun, out of the box. No need for a Hogue Overwrap. All this for less than a used XD.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Havent owned either, but whenever I am shopping for handguns the folks behind the counter or here online always scream about Taurus quality issues. One guy at a local gunshop told me he had a Taurus come in with no trigger assembly!! How can there be ANY quality control with shipping items like that?

That being said, I DID buy a Kel-Tec which is known for crappy quality out of the box, but the Customer Service is amazing. I dont hear the same about Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Skip Taurus, even if it is given to you. Sorry!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

XD9sc vote.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ya, not a tough call here. XD!


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I own one of each to be honest with you. I love my XD but I also love my 24/7 also! I own 2 24/7's and I've never experianced any kind of problem with mine and I've put 500 or more rounds out of both. I like the ergonomics of the XD better but I like the second-strike capability of the Taurus. Kepp in mind that no matter what kind of gun you buy, there are good and bad in all of them. You may buy a $1000 Kimber and have nothign but trouble out of it and then buy a $400 Taurus and it end up being the best gun you have....and vice versa.

You should go and look at both, feel them and see how you like each one in your hands, then base your decision from what you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

xd for sure


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

Blanco720 said:


> Whats a Taurus? =)


Ford Car???


----------

